

Browser Support in jQuery 1.12 and Beyond - grahamel
http://blog.jquery.com/2014/04/02/browser-support-in-jquery-1-12-and-beyond/

======
grahamel
What I like about this is the very clear roadmap with a lot of notice, what
the changes mean, and some concise points about what bugs they can't fix.

